# German-Bike-Masters



## snoopy-bike (7. Mai 2004)

Hi,
ich erstelle jetzt einfach mal ein neues Thread(?) mit dem Betreff German-Bike-Masters.
Da wir (Bruder, Bennie und ich) alle Rennen fahren wollen, können wir hier Verabredungen usw. koordinieren.  

Also am 15.05. fahren wir bereits nach Frammersbach und werden dann in einem Nebenort übernachten (Frammersbach ist ausgebucht).

Ich werde unsere Unterkunft demnächst hier bekannt geben, desweiteren auch um wieviel Uhr wir uns dann sinnvoller Weise dort treffen (bei denen ich die Unterlagen abholen soll - wegen späterer Anreise)
Der Ort ist nur 4 KM - eben- von Frammersbach entfernt und man kann sich dann prima einrollen.  

Ich wünsche uns auf jeden Fall viel Spaß und viel gutes Wetter!!
(Mein Gott bin ich nervös!)
Bis dann


----------



## 007ike (10. Mai 2004)

An meine Mitfahrer: Naja meine Befürchtungen bezüglich Bus sind leider eingetroffen und er ist verkauft! Bin aber schon auf der Suche nach einer Alternative. Im Notfall müssen wir mit dem Auto meines Bruders mit Anhänger was basteln.
Sollten wir Mittwoch noch gemeinsam eine "ich fahre meine Speicher leer" Tour fahren?
@Einheimischer was macht die Gesundheit?
@Leequer wie wars in Wolf?
@Christina wie war die Wassertour in Lambrecht, alles noch heil?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christina (10. Mai 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> @Christina wie war die Wassertour in Lambrecht, alles noch heil?


Ha, das lief in etwa so: Trotz Regen morgens um 7 Uhr mit Wiseman losgefahren, Motto: Es wird schon noch besser werden! In Lambrecht um 8.15 h wurde es dann eher schlechter als besser. An Münsingen 2003 erinnert, Rad gar nicht erst ausgepackt, wieder nach Hause gefahren.   Meine Gesundheit ist mir wichtiger!
Was lernen wir daraus? 1. In Saisonrandzeiten sollte man auf Voranmeldung einfach verzichten und ggf. lieber nachmelden    2. In der Pfalz ist T-Shirt-Größe "M" deutlich größer als anderswo...   
Zum Spessart: 
Ich kann am Mittwoch leider nicht, hatte eher mit Donnerstag kalkuliert für eine Tour. Im Zweifelsfall müssen wir uns halt hier im Netz abstimmen. Trotzdem fände ich zusammen anreisen genial, ansonsten muss ich nämlich doch im Spessart zelten, denn Eigenanreise mitten in der Nacht + große Runde + Rückfahrt geht deutlich über mein Leistungsvermögen.   
Grüße in Hoffnung auf besseres Wetter!


----------



## 007ike (10. Mai 2004)

Schön, dass wir hier die selbe Einstellung haben, wenn ich mich zum zusammen nach Lambrecht hinfahren verabredet hätte, wäre ich wohl auch hingefahren, aber nicht gestartet! Hast wohl recht mit den Lernerfolgen  

Zusammen anreisen sollte auf alle Fälle klar gehen. Donnerstag könnten wir auch zusammen ne Tour machen, mal hören was unsere beiden Mitfahrer dazu sagen!


----------



## leeqwar (10. Mai 2004)

wolf war hart, aber immerhin haben die senioren punkte aus der ferne mit nach hause gebracht   ich denke auf nmbiking.de wirds heute abend nen bericht mit bildern geben. 

zeitmässig kann ich die woche noch nicht einschätzen, da ich technische probleme beim vierrädrigen gefährt beheben muss. würde ich dann spontan entscheiden. 

ansonsten fänd ich es natürlich auch klasse, wenn wir zusammen anreisen könnten. bin echt mal gespannt auf die veranstaltung...
vg


----------



## Einheimischer (10. Mai 2004)

... so ich bin wieder unter den Lebenden.

Mein Gesundheitszustand ist soweit wieder ganz gut, hab mich heute zur Sicherheit noch geschont, werde aber verm. morgen das erste mal wieder fahren, soll heissen 17Uhr30 Halle 6   
Gegen eine "Speicherleerfahrtour" habe ich nix einzuwenden, wobei Donnerstag für mich dann der letzte Termin wär, da ich eine gewisse Ruhephase vor so einem Event brauche.
Ich hoffe das klappt mit einer Mitfahrgelegenheit für mich, wenn nicht bitte rechtzeitig Bescheid geben, da ich ansonsten mit der Bahn anreisen müsste, welches dann Gepäck- und Fahrplantechnisch einiges an Vorbereitung bedarf.

Freue mich schon wieder auf`s Bike zu steigen   

Grüße.


----------



## 007ike (10. Mai 2004)

Also das mit der gemeinsamen Anreise funktioniert 100%ig! Es bleibt nur die Frage des Komforts!
Laßt mich mal machen.

Morgen werde ich ne 3-4 Stunden extensive Einheit im Raum WND fahren, da Unisport nicht Extensiv ist (wobei ich mal wieder unheimlich Lust hätte mitzufahren (mal sehen wie ich morgen gelaunt bin  ))
Mittwoch wäre ich für eine 3 Stunden ab Limbach Speicher leer fahr Tour, Donnerstag für eine gemeinsame Runde, egal wie. Ich würde sehr gerne noch mit euch zusammen kommen, um mal in Ruhe über die Anfahrt zu reden. 
Wenn ihr morgen alle zum Unitreff kommt, komme ich auch. Wenn nicht, sollten wir Donnerstag gemeinsam (ruhig)fahren!!!
Der Einheimische und ich machen Mittwochs Speicher leer, denn ich brauche auch ein wenig Ruhe danach, Donnerstag wäre mir auch zu knapp.

Ihr seht wich schön ich während dem Schreiben nachdenke!  

Ach ja, eine gewisse Undichtigkeit eines gewissen Foxdämpfers zwingt mich mit dem Hardtail zu fahren!


----------



## Einheimischer (10. Mai 2004)

Bin mit allem einverstanden   

Die Dienstags Treffs sind in letzter Zeit schon einigermaßen extensiv, kannst also ruhig kommen  

Grüße.


----------



## 007ike (10. Mai 2004)

Hab gerade von Domme meinen neuen Trainingsplan bekommen, da steht morgen 1 h extensiv laufen (Hab Pfingstsamstag noch den Mitternachtslauf!), wenn ihr alle da seit komme ich hin zum besprechen (wenn Donnerstag nicht funktioniert  )
Mittwoch können wir dann gleich fest machen Limbach 15.15 Uhr oder Kirkel Tanke 15.20 Uhr. Da steht zwar extensiv auf dem Plan, aber meiner Tradition folgend würde ich Mittwoch schon gerne mal die Speicher leer fahren!


----------



## Einheimischer (10. Mai 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Hab gerade von Domme meinen neuen Trainingsplan bekommen, da steht morgen 1 h extensiv laufen (Hab Pfingstsamstag noch den Mitternachtslauf!), wenn ihr alle da seit komme ich hin zum besprechen (wenn Donnerstag nicht funktioniert  )
> Mittwoch können wir dann gleich fest machen Limbach 15.15 Uhr oder Kirkel Tanke 15.20 Uhr. Da steht zwar extensiv auf dem Plan, aber meiner Tradition folgend würde ich Mittwoch schon gerne mal die Speicher leer fahren!



Ok. falls wir uns morgen nicht sehen, sehen wir uns Mittwoch 15:15Uhr in Limbach.

Grüße.


----------



## Christina (11. Mai 2004)

Also ich kann heute leider nicht zum Uni-Treff kommen, da um 20 Uhr ein Versicherungsfuzzi bei mir auf der Matte steht und mir das dann zu hektisch wird.  Ich werde heute wohl auf eigene Faust etwas früher eine Runde drehen.
Donnerstag würde dagegen super klappen, kann um ca. 16 Uhr an einem beliebigen Treffpunkt sein, sucht euch was aus. Locker versteht sich von selbst!
Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeqwar (11. Mai 2004)

werd heute wahrscheinlich zur uni kommen und hab morgen mittag nen termin in kirkel, würde also auch nach limbach/kirkel kommen können. 

@einheimischer: können wir ja heute abend abmachen.


----------



## 007ike (11. Mai 2004)

Gut!
Dann werde ich meine Sachen mitbringen. 15.15 Uhr Limbach, 2,5 h extensiv steht auf dem Plan, mal sehen was sich ergibt.

Donnerstag 16 Uhr Christina zu einer lockeren Runde treffen, macht mal einen Vorschlag! Bei mir sind 3 h extensiv angesagt, das will ich auch versuchen durch zu ziehen.


----------



## leeqwar (11. Mai 2004)

hab gerade gesehen, dass wir bei den "jungen" mitfahren "dürfen". im spessart ticken die uhren noch anders... war mit dem senioren-dasein garnicht so unzufrieden.


----------



## 007ike (12. Mai 2004)

Alarm!

Muß für heute absagen!!!  
Habe wie es scheint ein undichtes Wasserrohr in der Wand zu meinem Arbeitszimmer, jedenfalls ist die Wand naß! Muß mich wohl heute darum kümmern. Zur Zeit soll ich einfach nicht trainieren!  

Ich hoffe das ich das heute in den Griff bekomme und schlage vor wir fahren morgen zusammen ab 15.15 Uhr Limbach nach SB, dass müßten wir bis 16 Uhr hinbekommen und holen dort Christina und Leeqwar ab, drehen ne schöne Runde und sind gegen 18-19 Uhr wieder in Limbach!
Für Frammersbach hätte ich jetzt einen Van im Angebot, müssen wir nur mal schauen wir wir die bikes da rein bekommen, sollte aber möglich sein!


----------



## Christina (12. Mai 2004)

Zuletzt genannter Plan trifft auf uneingeschränkte Begeisterung meinerseits, 16 Uhr am üblichen Treffpunkt vor Halle 6 wäre toll.   
Das mit dem Van sollte auch kein Problem sein, wenn drei Räder und drei Personen in einen Golf passen, dann passen auch je vier davon in einen Van. Wobei der Grad der Zerlegung (der Räder, nicht der Leute!) natürlich zu optimieren ist.
Ansonsten hoffe ich mal, dass das mit dem Wasserrohrbruch bei dir nur halb so schlimm ist. Viel Erfolg beim Aufspüren der Ursache und der Reparatur!


----------



## leeqwar (12. Mai 2004)

morgen geht bei mir wahrscheinlich nicht. aber ich habe vollsten vertrauen in euch, dass ihr das auch ohne mich klären könnt.   

@einheimischer: ich komme nachher trotzdem vorbei für ne extensive runde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pandur (12. Mai 2004)

ihr fahrt ja um 16 Uhr an der Uni los, oder? Und seit später wieder da.
Und das mit dem Van bezieht sich auf einen anderen Tag, gell?
Ich versuche mal, heute um 16 Uhr da zu sein. 
Kann aber sein, dass ich nicht komme. wird etwas knapp..


----------



## Einheimischer (12. Mai 2004)

Wenn ich alles richtig verstanden habe, bezieht sich 16:00 Uhr auf Donnerstag, kann leider noch nicht sagen ob das morgen bei mir klappt.
Das mit dem Van hört sich sehr sehr gut an, wir fahren doch alle, ausser 007ike kleine Rahmen - dess passt scho   

@leeqwar

Freut mich, dass Du dennoch kommst, bis später.

Grüße.


----------



## 007ike (12. Mai 2004)

So erst mal kann ich aufatmen, das Leck ist gefunden, ich muß es nicht mit der Hilti in der Wand suchen gehen. Muß aber noch etwas räumen..................................

OK morgen müssen wir uns einfach treffen, wenn der Einheimische nicht als Führer zur Verfügung steht, dann würde ich vorschlagen, fährt jeder für sich und wir treffen uns Abends in ner Kneipe!
Ich will einfach nochmals die Zelt geschichte mit euch durchsprechen!
Oder der Einheimische und ich treffen uns morgen in meiner Mittagspause irgendwo in Kirkel!

So muß jetzt weiter räumen, schaue heute Abend noch mal ins Forum.


----------



## Christina (12. Mai 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> OK morgen müssen wir uns einfach treffen, wenn der Einheimische nicht als Führer zur Verfügung steht, dann würde ich vorschlagen, fährt jeder für sich und wir treffen uns Abends in ner Kneipe!


Seh ich genauso. Alle Mitfahrer sollten nochmal zu einem Koordinationsgespräch zusammenkommen, egal ob mit oder ohne Bike! Ich habe wie gesagt ab 16 Uhr Zeit und könnte mein "Date" am Abend auch verschieben, so dass wir uns gerne auch um 19 Uhr oder später irgendwo zusammensetzen können.
@leeqwar und Einheimischer: Ihr scheint am stärksten eingeschränkt zu sein, was die Termine morgen angeht. Macht mal einen Vorschlag bzgl. Ort und Zeit!
@pandur: Ich werde MORGEN um 16 Uhr an Halle 6 vorbeifahren. Wenn du da bist, kannst du gerne mitfahren.
Grüße!


----------



## Einheimischer (12. Mai 2004)

Ich werde natürlich alles Menschenmögliche versuchen um den Termin morgen um 16:00 Uhr halten zu können, defintiv wissen tue ich das allerdings erst morgen Mittag... gebe dann hier Bescheid. Ansonsten treffen wir uns morgen abend irgendwo in einer Kneipe o.ä. eurer Wahl, am besten in SB oder so.

@007ike 

Dann wünsche ich Dir mal fröhliches stämmen, wir hatten auch mal sowas, ist ne doofe Sache.
Edit: ach Du musst NICHT die Hilti bemühen, na dann hast Du ja nochmal Glück gehabt, trotzdem ärgerliche Sache   

Grüße.


----------



## Pandur (12. Mai 2004)

ach so, morgen. na dann...
dabei ist jetzt soooo schönes wetter...
Morgen weiß ich noch nicht so genau. Kommt auf die Länge der Tour an.
Wenn ich bis 19 Uhr wieder daheim bin, wäre das ja kein Thema.
Aber danach kann man sich ja nicht so genau richten.


----------



## 007ike (12. Mai 2004)

So mal kurzer Zwischenstand, bin immer noch am räumen! 
Ich sehe, dass Beste wird sein wir treffen uns morgen Abend in Saarbrücken. Muß ja nicht lange dauern. Schön wäre wenn Leeqwar dabei wäre. 
@Christina bitte mach mal einen Vorschlag wo wir uns in SB treffen können. 
Uhrzeit am Besten so 20 Uhr???


----------



## leeqwar (12. Mai 2004)

bei mir ist morgen der ganze tag recht schlecht. hab aber dem einheimischen prokura erteilt. vielleicht ganz kurz: hab ein hauszelt mit mittlerer, grosser kabine und vorraum, hab aber auch ein iglu das von der transportgrösse natürlich viel kleiner wäre. wenn gewollt kann ich auch nen 2-platten-gaskocher besorgen, weiss aber nicht wie voll die flasche noch ist. hab auch zugriff auf einen hänger, falls das was bringt. widerhole nochmal, dass es mir echt egal ist, ob wir einen tag vorher oder morgens fahren. wenn das wetter der vorhersage entspricht, wäre zelten mit sicherheit entspannter, aber ich fahre eh nur 3.5 stunden...


----------



## 007ike (12. Mai 2004)

Ich denke mir inzwischen auch das zelten keine schlechte Idee sein. Es soll ja einen kostenlosen Zeltplatz geben. 
Aber ich würde darüber gerne mit euch reden, vor allem dann was wir alles mitnehmen wollen! Und wann wir los fahren usw....

@Leeqwar wenn du nicht kannst, ist dumm, aber wenn der Einheimische instruiert ist, wirds schon passen.

Da ich morgen hier noch ein wenig ich verschenke Möbel Stress habe, wird das mit der gemeinsamen Ausfahrt mit mir nix! Aber bin für einen Treff. Wäre Kirkel nicht einfacher??? Oder das Rumpelfass in Limbach?


----------



## Einheimischer (12. Mai 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke mir inzwischen auch das zelten keine schlechte Idee sein. Es soll ja einen kostenlosen Zeltplatz geben.
> Aber ich würde darüber gerne mit euch reden, vor allem dann was wir alles mitnehmen wollen! Und wann wir los fahren usw....
> 
> @Leeqwar wenn du nicht kannst, ist dumm, aber wenn der Einheimische instruiert ist, wirds schon passen.
> ...



Rumpelfass oder Tante Millie in Kirkel wären für mich natürlich optimal, aber es macht mir auch nix aus nach SB zu kommen, ich falle euch am WE schon genug zur Last   

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (13. Mai 2004)

So dann manchen wir doch mal Nägel mit Köpfen!

Ich wäre für 20 Uhr im Rumpelfass, das findet man auch leicht. Kirkel durch nach Limbach und hier an der einzigen Kreuzung mit Ampel rechts, dann nach ca. 500 m auf der rechten Seite die erste Kneipe die einem begegnet.

Sollte das für Christina oder Leeqwar nix i.O. sein, bitte alternativ Vorschlag!

@Einheimischer, ich bin schneller in Limbach als in SB! Bei den beiden anderen wirds wohl anders aussehen, dürfte aber trotzdem die einfachere Lösung sein, mal ganz von der bescheidenen Parkplatzsituation in SB abgesenen 

mir fällt gerade ein Leeqwar kann ja gar nicht, gilt also nur für Christina  

@Leeqwar wir werden dir das Ergebnis per PM zu kommen lassen


----------



## Christina (13. Mai 2004)

Ok, 20 Uhr im Rumpelfass. Nach obiger Beschreibung werde ich das schon finden. Ich dreh dann vorher hier eine Runde und komme dorthin. Sollte sich doch noch jemand anschließen wollen, so bleibt es bei 16 Uhr vor Halle 6.
Grüße und bis heute abend!

P.S.
Vielleicht haben wir am Sonntag noch einen Überraschungsgast/Mitfahrer, über den ihr euch alle ganz doll freuen würdet. Aber heute abend weiß ich mehr!


----------



## Einheimischer (13. Mai 2004)

Ich glaube zu wissen wenn Du meinst, wage aber gar nicht zu glauben, dass das klappen könnte - Mensch wär das Klasse   

Bis heut abend, freue mich.

Grüße.


----------



## 007ike (13. Mai 2004)

Alles klar, bis heute Abend!


----------



## 007ike (13. Juni 2004)

Hallo Freunde, wie siehts denn mit Bad Wildbad aus? Wer fährt denn jetzt hin? Wollte auch hin!


----------



## Einheimischer (14. Juni 2004)

Ich wollte schon mitfahren, ich hoffe das ich mich wenigstens bis dahin einigermaßen gefangen habe, ist ja auch nicht mehr lang hin.

Grüße.


----------



## 007ike (14. Juni 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wollte schon mitfahren, ich hoffe das ich mich wenigstens bis dahin einigermaßen gefangen habe, ist ja auch nicht mehr lang hin.
> 
> Grüße.


stimmt, keine 3 Wochen mehr  

Was hast du denn, das du 3 Wochen brauchst um dich zu fangen?? Wir sollten das mal ausdiskutieren  aber fröhlicher wie diese beiden Burschen


----------



## Einheimischer (14. Juni 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> stimmt, keine 3 Wochen mehr
> 
> Was hast du denn, das du 3 Wochen brauchst um dich zu fangen?? Wir sollten das mal ausdiskutieren  aber fröhlicher wie diese beiden Burschen



Wenn ich das wüsste   Übertraining, übergangene Erkältung k.A., jedenfalls fühle ich mich überhaupt nicht wohl und bekomme einfach keinen Druck mehr auf`s Pedal. Das schlimme ist, der Kopf will ja, nur der Körper spielt nicht mit    aber das wird schon wieder, muss verm. nur mal ne Pause machen  

Grüße.


----------



## 007ike (16. Juni 2004)

So um das mal etwas kongreter zu machen, am 25.06 ist dort Anmeldeschluß, nis dahin werde ich mich wohl für die 78 km anmelden. Außerdem werde ich mir wohl ein Zimmer suchen und buchen, viellicht sogar bis Sonntag, denn dann kann man die Party noch mitnehmen  
Ok zwecks Fahrgemeinschaft sollten wir mal schauen wer denn so dabei wäre, bis her der Einheimische und ich. Da reicht mein PKW.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeqwar (16. Juni 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Ok zwecks Fahrgemeinschaft sollten wir mal schauen wer denn so dabei wäre, bis her der Einheimische und ich. Da reicht mein PKW.



ich bin mit ziemlicher sicherheit leider nicht dabei. um an 4 aufeinanderfolgenden wochenenden zu starten bin ich nicht fit genug.


----------



## Einheimischer (16. Juni 2004)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin mit ziemlicher sicherheit leider nicht dabei. um an 4 aufeinanderfolgenden wochenenden zu starten bin ich nicht fit genug.




Jetzt hör aber mal auf, wa soll ich denn da sagen... du bist doch im Moment sehr gut drauf, also komm mit!

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (16. Juni 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt hör aber mal auf, wa soll ich denn da sagen... du bist doch im Moment sehr gut drauf, also komm mit!
> 
> Grüße.


naja, von der moral her schon. aber mindestens ein marathon wäre lediglich ne bessere trainingseinheit und dafür ist mir der spass zu teuer. die wahl was auszulassen fällt also auf bad wildbad. ich will mein mittelmässiges ergebnis beim emc schliesslich verteidigen und in trier ne gute show abliefern


----------



## Christina (16. Juni 2004)

Ich bin auch wieder dabei. Übernachtung hatte ich aber eigentlich nicht auf der Rechnung. Aber wenn ihr eine gute Übernachtungsmöglichkeit auftreibt, häng ich auch noch einen Tag dran. Die paar Euros machen's jetzt auch nicht mehr.
Allerdings werde ich beim Rennen hoffnungslos hinterherfahren, da ich dank neuem Job zu nix mehr komme, zum Trainieren schon gar nicht. Aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt....
Grüße!


----------



## Einheimischer (16. Juni 2004)

Schön mal wieder was von Dir zu hören und noch schöner, dass Du mitkommst  

Grüße.


----------



## 007ike (16. Juni 2004)

Es gibt jetzt mehrere Optionen

1. Wir fahrén Fraitag Abend und kommen Sonntag gegen Mittag wieder nach Hause
2. Wir fahren Freitag Abend und kommen Samstag Abend wieder nach Hause
3. Wir fahren Samstag Morgen und kommen Sonntag Mittag nach Hause
4. Wir fahren Samstags ganz früh und kommen Samstag Abend nach Hause

diese Reihenfolge wäre meine Wertung. Bitte gebt doch mal an was euch am liebsten wäre, womit ihr leben könnt uns was gar nicht geht.

Ich wollte morgen oder Freitag mal Zimmer anfragen, wenn wir zu 3 sind wäre die Frage wie wir das aufteilen. Ich werde dort noch einen oder zwei Kollegen treffen, die dann auch mit uns wohnen werden. Werde mal die Preise dann hier einstellen. Eventuell steht der Van noch zur Verfügung oder zu dritt wäre das Auto meines Bruders nicht verkehrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (16. Juni 2004)

Also ich stimme für Option 4, mit Option 2 könnt ich ja noch leben, mir ist allerdings nicht ganz klar was du dort noch so lange willst - ich sags gleich, in den Bikepark bekommst du mich nicht   

Grüße.


----------



## Wiseman (16. Juni 2004)

Ihr redet von Bad Wildbad richtig?

Ich wäre auch für samstags morgens hinfahren und abends wieder heim, bzw. am Tag vorher hin und dann nach dem Marathon heimfahren.

Wie sieht es mit Erbeskopf aus? Wer ist denn da alles vertreten?

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## Einheimischer (16. Juni 2004)

Ja es geht um Bad Wildbad, Erbeskopf steht auch auf meinem Plan  

Grüße.


----------



## 007ike (17. Juni 2004)

Ach ja, zu Optin 3 und 4 :
11 Uhr ist Start 1,5 h vorher da sein, 3 h Fahrt => 6.30 Uhr Abfahrt, das hält sich ja noch in Grenzen.
Mal sehen was Christina meint!


----------



## snoopy-bike (17. Juni 2004)

Hi,
da ich schon Freitags anreise, kann ich Euch schon die Startnummern usw. abholen, dann können wir uns 1,5h vor dem Rennen irgendwo treffen, am besten bei uns an der Pension, denn wir sind auch mit vier (Bruder, Bennie und Marco) dort!   - wäre für mich kein Problem, würde ich gern für Euch machen!!!!!!!!!!!  

Was wollt Ihr eigentlich für Strecken fahren???
Lang oder Mittel????  

Ich habe mich für Mittel entzschieden, da ist man schneller wieder zurück und muss nicht so lang auf dem blöden Bike sitzen      
Servus
snoopy


----------



## 007ike (17. Juni 2004)

Ich werde aus den selben Gründen Mittel fahren!  
Christina wird wohl lang fahren müssen  
Und der Einheimische auch  

Was ist da mit dir, du fährst doch die Serie mit? Oder hast du das geändert, da dein1. Rennen ungültig war?

Übrigens vielen Dank für das Angebot mit den Nummern, ich denke wir kommen darauf zurück.
Wenn jedoch Regen gemeldet ist, würde ich gerne ein Zimmer haben wegen dem duschen! Willingen hat mir gezeigt was passieren kann. Wenn du mit 100terten zum duschen anstehen mußt, bist du mit einem Zimmer heil froh.


----------



## Einheimischer (17. Juni 2004)

Richtig ich fahre verm. die Langstrecke, da hab ich länger Zeit meinen Rhythmus zu finden   Wiseman fährt bestimmt auch Lang oder?

Grüße


----------



## Wiseman (17. Juni 2004)

@Einheimischer: Wenn ich mitkomme fahre ich auch bis zum bitteren Ende die Langstrecke, obwohl mich immer noch das Gefühl beschleicht, dass ich vor der Strecke zu Ende bin 

Grüße,


----------



## Einheimischer (17. Juni 2004)

Wiseman schrieb:
			
		

> @Einheimischer: Wenn ich mitkomme fahre ich auch bis zum bitteren Ende die Langstrecke, obwohl mich immer noch das Gefühl beschleicht, dass ich vor der Strecke zu Ende bin
> 
> Grüße,



Ach Quatsch, man fährt gegen Ende hin fast wie in Trance  Was ist denn eigentlich mit tozzi, der wollte doch auch mit, gibt ja nun keine Ausreden mehr?

Grüße.


----------



## 007ike (17. Juni 2004)

He Wiseman kommt auch mit? Oder hab ich was falsch verstanden???? Bin inzwischen von Version 4 fast überzeugt! Warten wir mal den Wetterbericht ab.
Und Tozzi muß mit!
Und wenn alle die lange Strecke fahren, dann überlege ich noch mal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tozzi (17. Juni 2004)

ja,ja tozzi kommt auch mit !
Obwohl ich die gleiche Befürchtung mit wiseman teile, werde ich die Langstrecke in Angriff nehmen !
Hoffentlich sind bis dahin der Speedneedle und mein Hintern gute Freunde geworden...
Kann für die Fahrt den Sprinter anbieten, könnten dann auch am Abend vorher anreisen und dort drinne pennen- das intensiviert die Beziehung zwischen Roß und Reiter ungemein !
Grüße


----------



## 007ike (17. Juni 2004)

Hey Super!  

Dann sind wir fünf!!!!
Dann könnten wir die bikes in den Sprinter laden und dann 3 Personen in mein Auto. Dann können die die ein Zimmer wollen eins buchen und die andern schlafen im Sprinter?

Und wenn alle die lange Distanz angehen, komme ich natürlich mit! Oder???


----------



## Einheimischer (17. Juni 2004)

Ja los alle Langstrecke und campen     
Ich fahr nur wirklich gut mit wenig Schlaf  

Grüße.


----------



## 007ike (17. Juni 2004)

Dann waren es noch 2 Optionen  

Bitte wählen:

1. Wir fahren mit Bus + PKW Samstags hin und wieder zurück (hab ich irgendwo geklaut  )

2. Wir fahren mit Bus + PKW Freitags Abends hin und Samstags wieder heim

zu 2: 
a) Übernachtung Bus
b) Übernachtung Pension

Meine Wahl wäre 2b, wobei ich mir mit meinem Kollegen Knut ein Zimmer teilen werde.

Na Gut wenn das Wetter gut ist, werde ich mir dann auch die lange Strecke vornehmen


----------



## tozzi (17. Juni 2004)

...ich mache mein Kreuzchen bei 2a...


----------



## Wiseman (17. Juni 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Dann waren es noch 2 Optionen
> 
> Bitte wählen:
> 
> ...



Ich entscheide mich für 1, weil ich mit Sicherheit nach einer Nacht in einem Bus genau so fertig bin, wie wenn ich samstagsmorgens fahre und ansich keine Probleme habe, am gleichen Tag wieder heimzufahren.

Grüße,


----------



## Einheimischer (17. Juni 2004)

Mir ist`s egal, würde auch im Zelt schlafen, falls es Platzprobleme im Bus gibt, also Möglichkeit 2c   

Grüße.


----------



## 007ike (18. Juni 2004)

Dann warten wir mal noch auf Christinas Votum, Zwischenstand bisher:

1.  1
2.a. 1
2.b. 1
2.c. 1

ist also mal wieder alles eindeutig!


----------



## Wiseman (18. Juni 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Dann warten wir mal noch auf Christinas Votum, Zwischenstand bisher:
> 
> 1.  1
> 2.a. 1
> ...



Und schon wieder machen wir das, was eine Frau uns sagt 

Grüße,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (18. Juni 2004)

Wiseman schrieb:
			
		

> Und schon wieder machen wir das, was eine Frau uns sagt
> 
> Grüße,



...sind wir doch gewohnt, echt klasse


----------



## Christina (18. Juni 2004)

Wiseman schrieb:
			
		

> Und schon wieder machen wir das, was eine Frau uns sagt


    
Wer's glaubt!    Da habt ihr mir ja ein tolles Szenario gebastelt... egal, was ich jetzt sage, irgendjemand ist immer sauer, na toll!   Wie gesagt, eigentlich finde ich bei der späten Startzeit eine Übernachtung überflüssig. Andererseits war es in Frammersbach richtig schön, mal etwas mehr von der ganzen Veranstaltung mitzukriegen als nur das Rennen und die Hektik davor. Wenn ihr also alle irgendwie übernachten wollt, schließe ich mich an, allerdings dann auch im Bus, wenn möglich.
So, und jetzt muss ich Fussball schauen und Daumen drücken, dass die Schweden gewinnen (immerhin wird man da bei einem einjährigen Aufenthalt ja fast schon eingebürgert  ). Hej, Sverige, hej!!!


----------



## 007ike (18. Juni 2004)

So, jetzt schaut mal wie ihr am Dienstag Wiseman überredet bekommt, dass er auch Freitag mit anreist  

Wenn ich das jetzt richtig sehe, brauch ich mich nur um ein Zimmer für mich und meine Freunde von weiter her zu kümmern.


----------



## Wiseman (19. Juni 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> So, jetzt schaut mal wie ihr am Dienstag Wiseman überredet bekommt, dass er auch Freitag mit anreist



Bah! Jetzt bin ich sauer 

Natürlich schliesse ich mich der Mehrheit an und komme dann auch schon Freitags mit.

Grüße,


----------



## leeqwar (29. Juni 2004)

fahrt ihr jetzt eigentlich alle lang oder fährt auch jemand mittel in bad wildbad ?

@snoopy: was fährt denn benni ?


----------



## 007ike (29. Juni 2004)

Ich werde mich Samstag Morgen entscheiden  

Mache das vom Wetter abhängig => Regen mittel
wirklich schönes Wetter + Bedingungen => lang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (29. Juni 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde mich Samstag Morgen entscheiden
> 
> Mache das vom Wetter abhängig => Regen mittel
> wirklich schönes Wetter + Bedingungen => lang



So werd ich das auch machen


----------



## 007ike (29. Juni 2004)

endlich wird er vernünftig!


----------



## 007ike (30. Juni 2004)

Ich würde jetzt einfach mal sagen, wir sollten uns am Freitag gegen 18 Uhr beim Einheimischen treffen. Und dann ab nach Bad Wildbad, ok?


----------



## Einheimischer (30. Juni 2004)

Hab ich nix dagegen einzuwenden


----------



## Christina (30. Juni 2004)

18 Uhr ist auch bei mir jobtechnisch kein Problem. Also wieder vor der Tür des Einheimischen.
Freu mich schon (auf die Fahrt, weniger auf das Rennen   ),

Christina

P.S.
Die etwas späteres Uhrzeit hat auch den Vorteil, dass wir hoffentlich den üblichen Freitagsstau vermeiden....


----------



## Einheimischer (30. Juni 2004)

Christina schrieb:
			
		

> 18 Uhr ist auch bei mir jobtechnisch kein Problem. Also wieder vor der Tür des Einheimischen.
> Freu mich schon (auf die Fahrt, weniger auf das Rennen   ),
> 
> Christina
> ...



Ihr dürft auch wieder (kurz) reinkommen, vorrausgesetzt 007ike fällt nicht wieder ins Katzenklo... aber das haben wir ja heute schon erfolgreich geübt   

Grüße.


----------



## Moose (30. Juni 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr dürft auch wieder (kurz) reinkommen, vorrausgesetzt 007ike fällt nicht wieder ins Katzenklo... aber das haben wir ja heute schon erfolgreich geübt
> 
> Grüße.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
   

Das hätte ich soooooooooo gerne gesehen!
Viel Spass und Erfolg am Wochenende!


----------



## leeqwar (30. Juni 2004)

falls noch ein plätzchen frei wäre, würde ich auch mitkommen.  

nein "herbert", ich fahre nicht die lange


----------



## Einheimischer (30. Juni 2004)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> falls noch ein plätzchen frei wäre, würde ich auch mitkommen.
> 
> nein "herbert", ich fahre nicht die lange



Dazu fällt mir folgendes ein:

_Ja
Tag
ich heiße Gottlieb Wendehals

und was sie hier hör'n tun
ist Herbert.
Herbert ist mein Rhythmusgerät

Herbert geht übrigens automatisch.

Tscha
dann: Gute Unterhaltung.

Jeden Abend sitz' ich hier
an meinem schönenNußbaumklavier
und spiele für die Leute
die Hits von heute.
Mein Feund Herbert ist immer dabei

zusammen nennt man uns die "chaotischen Zwei"

Herbert und ich
wir geh'n gut los

und das ist auch famos.

Sie könn'n uns buchen für alle Zwecke

bei uns spring'n die Fans bis an die Decke

sie toben und loben den Rhythmus von mein'm Freund
Herbert
Herbert
Herbert.
Wir spiellen Walzer
Disco-Salat

denn mein Freund Herbert hat alles parat

wir sind uns're Gage wert

ich und meine Freund
Herbert
Herbert
Herbert._

 

Herbert freut sich auf jeden Fall, dass Du mitkommst, egal ob kurz oder lang   

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (30. Juni 2004)

au ja, das lied kenne ich sogar noch ! ob das der emc-dj-spielen würde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (1. Juli 2004)

Wenn das Lied läuft, hast du leider keine Chance mehr   

_...Herbert geht übrigens automatisch..._ 

Ich fasse mal kurz zusammen:

Treffpunkt Freitag bei mir 18:00 Uhr
Mitfahrer: 007ike; tozzi; Christina; Wiseman; leeqwar; Herb... äh Einheimischer. Noch jemand?

Falls jemand vergessen haben sollte wo ich wohne > PM


----------



## 007ike (1. Juli 2004)

He wir werden ja immer mehr!

Irgendwie war mir aber klar das ein gewisser Leeqwar mitfahren wird!


----------



## Wiseman (1. Juli 2004)

wie wird denn jetzt übernachtet?

Bus oder Zelt? Und wie schaut es dann platzmässig aus?

Grüße,


----------



## leeqwar (1. Juli 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> He wir werden ja immer mehr!
> 
> Irgendwie war mir aber klar das ein gewisser Leeqwar mitfahren wird!


  

dafür wurde der erbeskopfmarathon ersatzlos gestrichen...   

@wiseman: ich schlafe im zelt oder im freien.


----------



## 007ike (1. Juli 2004)

Der Einheimische hat was von Zelt gemeint, ich schlafe in einer Pension und Tozzi im Bus.
Theoretisch dürfte da noch Platz sein! Vielleicht könnt ihr euch auch mit Zelt zusammen tun?


----------



## Wiseman (1. Juli 2004)

Dann bitte ich hiermit um einen Platz in einem Zelt.
Sollte es irgendwie Zelt-technisch eng werden, müsste ich mir freitags noch ein zelt besorgen.

Wenn es ganz dumm läuft und ich heute mit meiner Schrauberei nicht fertig werde,
müsste ich eh dann samstagsmorgen fahren und dann ist alles andere hinfällig.

Grüße,


----------



## Einheimischer (1. Juli 2004)

Schlafplätze sind denke ich genügend vorhanden Zelt, Bus und die örtliche Turnhalle. 

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (1. Juli 2004)

zum zelten:
eigentlich fand ich es ja zuerst recht seltsam in frammersbach, dass jeder ein eigenes zelt hatte, aber eigentlich ist das recht gut. also ich nehme immer eher mehr als zu wenig flüssigkeit vor solchen veranstaltungen zu mir... ich weiss nicht ob du dir das geben willst, wiseman


----------



## Einheimischer (1. Juli 2004)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> zum zelten:
> eigentlich fand ich es ja zuerst recht seltsam in frammersbach, dass jeder ein eigenes zelt hatte, aber eigentlich ist das recht gut. also ich nehme immer eher mehr als zu wenig flüssigkeit vor solchen veranstaltungen zu mir... ich weiss nicht ob du dir das geben willst, wiseman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeqwar (1. Juli 2004)




----------



## Einheimischer (1. Juli 2004)

Wenn alles nix hilft


----------



## Wiseman (1. Juli 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Schlafplätze sind denke ich genügend vorhanden Zelt, Bus und die örtliche Turnhalle.
> 
> Grüße.



Hmpf. Mit Turnhallen und Schlafen habe ich schlechte Erfahrungen,
zumindest was die Qualität des Schlafens angeht.
Nicht, dass ich mich dann samstags für die _Kurz_strecke entscheide  

Wir werden sehen, was sich ergibt.

Grüße,


----------



## tozzi (1. Juli 2004)

Moin,moin,
ich denke mal, daß im Bus neben den Bikes für mindestens 3 Frau/Mann Platz zum schlafen ist.Werden wir schon irgendwie hinbekommen- wenn nicht, dann gesellen wir uns doch einfach zu 007ike in die Pension   
Ich möchte noch daran erinnern, daß möglichst jeder eine Decke mitbringt, damit mein armes Bike nicht so sehr verkratzt wird.
Also dann bis morgen 18.00 beim Einheimischen zur Nudelparty


----------



## 007ike (1. Juli 2004)

Decken sind klar, aber was ist mit Spanngurten und so.... gehe ich Recht, dass du so was dabei haben wirst?

Ach ja, wir werden ca. 3 h fahren, da sollten wir nicht lange beim Eh verweilen...........................


----------



## tozzi (1. Juli 2004)

...Spanngurte müßte ich noch haben, kannst aber zur Sicherheit auch welche mitbringen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (1. Juli 2004)

Ich hätt sowieso keine Nudeln gemacht, tozzi`s Wunschdenken halt  
Hab aber heut Mittag zufällig snoopy`s "Bruder" getroffen, der mir bestätigt hat, dass eine Nudelparty stattfindet... also bekommt tozzi doch noch was zu essen  

Wozu Spanngurte, ging doch schon zweimal ohne  aber macht ihr mal  

Grüße.


----------



## Christina (1. Juli 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Hab aber heut Mittag zufällig snoopy`s "Bruder" getroffen, der mir bestätigt hat, dass eine Nudelparty stattfindet... also bekommt tozzi doch noch was zu essen


Aha, haben die Jungs mit den goldenen Rädern geheime Infos oder so? Ich hab alle verfügbaren Infos (Website, Flyer) durchgeschaut und nix von Nudelparty gelesen. Der Nudelgutschein gilt auch nur für eine Portion nach dem Rennen.   Aber wird schon stimmen.... 
Ach ja, ich hab übrigens einen Platz im Bus "abonniert". Mein Zelt ist nämlich heute morgen gut in Kanada gelandet und wird dort auch noch drei Wochen bleiben.   Und zum Schlafen draußen ohne Zelt ist es dann doch etwas frisch!
Dann bis morgen!


----------



## Einheimischer (2. Juli 2004)

Passt doch alles:

Christina, tozzi und Wiseman im Bus, leeqwar und ich jeweils im eigenen!!! Zelt und 007ike elitär in der Pension  

Ich freu mich   

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (2. Juli 2004)

ich bringe evtl noch ein zweites zelt mit, das schiefe von letzten mal und ein neues.

also morgen lieber mal sicherheitshalber zuhause noch was schaufeln, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe...


----------



## Einheimischer (2. Juli 2004)

Also Snoopy`s "Bruder" klang recht zuversichtlich, dass es dort abends Nudeln gibt... vieleicht hätte ich aber doch mal nachhacken sollen  Wenn nicht muss halt ein Italiener o.ä. herhalten, denn ohne Nudeln und ein Weizen am Vorabend fahr ich keinen MA   

Jetzt übertreibst du aber eindeutig mit den Zelten - wo soll das noch hinführen  

Grüße.


----------



## Wiseman (2. Juli 2004)

Ich bin guter Dinge, dass ich es rechtzeitig schaffe um mit euch mitzukommen.

Muss nur noch ein paar Schrauben anziehen  und dann passt das schon ...

@christina: sollen wir zusammen zum einheimischen fahren?
ok, ich formuliere die Frage anders: "Könntest Du mich abholen und mitnehmen?"

Ich erkläre mich auch bereit, die Rolle des Navigators zu übernehmen.

Grüße,


----------



## Einheimischer (2. Juli 2004)

Ich lese gerade im anderen Forum, dass die Turnhalle geschlossen ist, d.h. neben der fehlenden (trockenen) Schlafgelegenheit auch morgens kein verünftiges WC


----------



## leeqwar (2. Juli 2004)

yeah, fritz walter-wetter !  

wie gesagt, ich werde nachher mal beide zelte ins auto werfen.

aber noch was anderes: da nicht klar ist, wer welche strecke fährt und wann wer zurück ist, wäre es vielleicht nicht schlecht, wenn die *fahrenden helden einen ersatzschlüssel* mitnehmen würden, oder ? 

das wird ein spass morgen !


----------



## Einheimischer (2. Juli 2004)

Gute Idee mit dem Schlüssel, ich hab da noch sowas in Erinnerung > ICERIDER Brrrrrr 

Ich hab jetzt 5x Reifen gewechselt und bin immer noch nicht zufrieden 

Grüße.


----------



## 007ike (2. Juli 2004)

Mmmmmmm, ich hoffe ich denke drann..... wollte das Auto eventuell aber bei der Pension stehen lassen, somit wäre Tozzis Bus wichtiger was den Ersatzschlüssel angeht, werde trotzdem einen mitbringen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (2. Juli 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Mmmmmmm, ich hoffe ich denke drann..... wollte das Auto eventuell aber bei der Pension stehen lassen, somit wäre Tozzis Bus wichtiger was den Ersatzschlüssel angeht, werde trotzdem einen mitbringen



Brauchst du eigentlich nicht, es geht ja nur darum, dass man an seine Sachen kommt und die sind ja dann im Bus.

Grüße.


----------



## Christina (2. Juli 2004)

Hat jemand mal aus dem Fenster gesehen?? 
Ich hoffe, der Bus ist dicht! Und eure Zelte sind insgeheim U-Boote.
Ach ja, das wird ein Spaß!!


----------



## Einheimischer (2. Juli 2004)

Christina schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand mal aus dem Fenster gesehen??
> Ich hoffe, der Bus ist dicht! Und eure Zelte sind insgeheim U-Boote.
> Ach ja, das wird ein Spaß!!



Dort scheint die Sonne   auf wetter.com sieht`s gar nicht soooo schlecht aus für morgen, das lässt hoffen  

Livebild:







nähe Bad Wildbad.

Grüße.


----------



## 007ike (4. Juli 2004)

Hat jemand eine Idee wo man die Ergebnisse online findet???


----------



## Einheimischer (4. Juli 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand eine Idee wo man die Ergebnisse online findet???



Es gibt noch keine, hab auch schon alles abgesucht.

An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich nochmal bei euch allen für die nette Gesellschaft bedanken, einen besondern Dank natürlich an 007ike und tozzi für den Transport von Fahrer und Material   

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (4. Juli 2004)

jepp, danke an die diesel-kutscher !   

und: wir hätten dem wochenende im bikepark noch die nötige würze geben sollen. aber dann wär der einheimische auf einmal noch in ps beim ds mit den ddd´lern gestartet


----------



## Einheimischer (4. Juli 2004)

Die Anlieger waren echt toll, hat zwar Lust auf mehr gemacht, aber auf Dauer wär das nix für mich, da würde mir doch der Quälfaktor fehlen  
Obwohl für PS könnt ich ja mal die Barends vom Fully demontieren, wann war das nochmal?  

Grüße.


----------



## Einheimischer (5. Juli 2004)

Die wenigen Bilder die ich auf unserem Bad Wildbad Ausflug gemacht habe könnt ihr euch wie gewohnt auf http://www.einheimischer.de.vu anschauen.

Viel Spass.

Grüße.


----------

